# noob question about directory structure



## aimeec1995 (Jan 10, 2020)

*O*n Linux, *I* ran a service called bitlbee. *I* had to tamper with permissions with /var/lib/bitlbee on arch at the time. *H*owever, *I* cannot seem to find the equal directory in FreeBSD, *I* assumed it would be /usr/var/lib/bitlebee but *I* was wrong.

Help please?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 10, 2020)

In FreeBSD all software installed by the user goes under /usr/local.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2020)

Why do you assume you need to tamper with the permissions?


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 10, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> In FreeBSD all software installed by the user goes under /usr/local.


thanks i will have a look there


SirDice said:


> Why do you assume you need to tamper with the permissions?


usually when i set up a new service or daemon like say FTP or whatever, i do it on a limited user and then change the owner of the relevant things (somehting like 
 chown -R bitlbee:bitlbee /var/lib/bitlbee)
i thought it was standard practice, do not know if that is wrong


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2020)

The service is already configured to run on that account, just look at /usr/local/etc/rc.d/bitlbee.


----------



## forgiven_noob (Jan 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> The service is already configured to run on that account, just look at /usr/local/etc/rc.d/bitlbee.


ah, but i had to make it?
or am i musunderstanding something


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> The service is already configured to run on that account, just look at /usr/local/etc/rc.d/bitlbee.


Ok, i see what you mean, sorry i got confused


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 11, 2020)

i get it now, i apologize i am not very smart i appreciate the patience


----------

